# Need plant id help, pic included.



## scribbles (Nov 1, 2009)

I have this plant attached to a rock I bought about 1 month ago, when I got the rock it was just 1 leaf, but had grown to its current size in about 30 days. It is a light brown/green color, and has a kind of haze around it; it is not a slime I don’t think because the baster will not blow it away. The older areas of growth don’t have the white haze on the leaves as much. I have looked through a couple dozen books and all id threads I could find but I have no idea what this is.

the plant is curentley about 5"x4"x2"


Thanks for the help.


----------



## scribbles (Nov 1, 2009)

any ideas?


----------

